# Platinum R's Leon Cupra R



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I took a pit stop at Mr Clean and Shinys tonight on the way home from a family BBQ and PlatinumR's (Paul) Leon was on the drive having been treated to some little treats

Well knock me down with a feather. It looked amazing   

I only hope they took some pictures

Parked next to Johns GTi which also had been made detailing love too this weekend was like watching...well best not go there. Family show and all :buffer: 

I love this detailing business 

In fact I would go as far as to say that it was the best looking results I have seen on a Seat Leon since I got into all this cleaning lark

Good job lads

(sorry to interupt your tea b.t.w)

Ericio


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooo!!

We didnt even take a pic! LOL can you believe it. 

Been at the BTCC this afternoon and Platinums car had loads of dust on it, so we came back and foamed it with the gilmour and then rinsed it with filtered water and then went over it with poorboys spray and gloss and some endurance tyre gel on the tyres. Oh and Wheel Brightener on the wheels to clean em up 

Bit knackered and sunburnt now though...

Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my god I need one of those water filter things. How good was that yesterday?!?!?!?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Filtered water eh? Which one was that then Mr O?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tell you all tomorrow  

Too much sun and headache now need some sleep....

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Bump 

Am guessing the one dfrom Swindon aqua gleam?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Bump
> 
> Am guessing the one dfrom Swindon aqua gleam?


Swindon?

Yep they are Aqua Gleam and yes they are very good 

Wont rinse my golf without it now!

Pics to follow...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Theres a disty in Swindon


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Seems to be quite alot for a few rinses? Around £45 and in hard water areas they say it can last around 30 rinses.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil, 

Believe me, once you have used one and seen how much better it dries you wont be worried about the cost! 

Aquagleam are also conservative on just how many rinses you will get out of it too.... Better for them to say 30 and you get 40 than the other way round 

Lets face it, we are all guilty of buying products here and use just an inch out of the top then put them on the shelf, at least with this you will keep using it as its so damn good!!

Ill post some pics up of the golf when I cleaned it and talked to whizzer on the phone for 20 mins while i left it to dry - With no water spots!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

oh and heres the link to the site...

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10004

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10005

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## PlatinumR (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey guys,

Johnny that water filter was absolutley brilliant. When will mine arrive did you say? 

Seriously now chaps - I've had moments in the garage jetwash where's I've thrown an extra couple of quid (not 50 pence!) into the jetwash for mineral water rinse off - and to be honest I thought what a load of cack! Then Johnny explainned by the time I get there being late afternoon (nice n cool u see) they've probably "USED" the filter to it's limits - try this inline and tell me what happens: after the wash and clean it was time to rinse!!!! 

Well as you can guess I got Wood! I was that impressed I've ordered one of these bad boys from C&S and will probably use it regularly! I couldn't believe I'd had that much bad luck in the jetwashes - I felt like I'd been invaded by the garage owners when I saw the results of this unit and how it really works! Streak free finish guys - this is a great peice of kit IMHO. 

I hope this is a heads up for the next item on your purchase list from C&S! Well worth it. 

A big thanks to Big Kahouna (Johnny) for introducing it to me - I'll admitt I thought yeah right when you plugged it in mate but it worked - simple as that!)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The filter is great ,ive got a black X5 and ordered one of these from C+S as soon as i saw the result on Johns Golf .( had been holding off for a while as i thought it would not make that much difference It just makes life so much easier when coming to the drying stage.)


----------



## PlatinumR (Feb 11, 2006)

Hiya Whizz!

Pinkney did well on Sunday mate! Good boy!

Hope your well - I take it the Porkers still ongoing mate?

P ;-)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

hello matey ,

He did do well ... (new stickers for him soon )

Porkers ongoing matey i working on it .


----------

